# Pictures in my post help!!!



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

So since this is the photography section, I presume most all here do this to put them in their gallery.
But almost all also occasionally put them in your post. I have been a member of several different types of forums
and never had this much trouble placing pictures in my post before.
EVERY other forum I belong to is user friendly when using the gallery. They give you a complete list of info
at the bottom of ALL your pictures when ever you bring them up so you can transfer them at will.
Before my frustration gets the better of me can someone walk me through placing a picture in my post ?
I have tried to follow directions given to me when I just put the location of a picture I wanted to be in the
post in there before and it has not worked for me.


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

First you need to upload your pictures on a site like photobucket or flickr. Then click 'insert image', copy/paste the direct link from photobucket/flickr of the picture onto the URL.

It's easier to see under 'go advanced' posting.


----------



## water hyacinth (Mar 3, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> So since this is the photography section, I presume most all here do this to put them in their gallery.
> But almost all also occasionally put them in your post. I have been a member of several different types of forums
> and never had this much trouble placing pictures in my post before.
> EVERY other forum I belong to is user friendly when using the gallery. They give you a complete list of info
> ...


It's easy once you get the hang of it . Simplest way (for me atleast) is too just type - 
*LINK FOR THE PHOTO GETS PASTED INTO THIS SPACE* [/IMG.]
just remember too keep the IMG in capitals and put the slash at the start of the last IMG (but not on the first one and of-course don't put the dot at the end either)

Or you can click the little photo ico (it looks like a mountain, yellow background with a sun above it) and just paste the photo link into the box that appears....... you need too be in "go advanced" when your posting too see this icon.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I am just a regular member at this point but looking to upgrade to the Bronze status. The categories listed show 2mb of attachment space for regular members and 25mb for Bronze members. 
See link:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/payments.php

This however confuses me...why is it when I attach a pic where from my computer or from photobucket it says I'm at 6+ mb already and nearing my limit.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

1.sign up for photobucket account.
2.upload pictures to photobucket
3./







the picture

example:


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Or if you use Gmail (like 99% of people do), you can upload your pictures to Google Photos (different than Google Images!). I then view the photo in Google Photos, right-click anywhere on it, "Copy image URL", then paste the link in between the two


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the note on posting but that still does not explain why I'm supposed to be limited to 2 mb attachment space yet I'm over 6 mb now (over 3x). If I purchase the Bronze support plan that claims 25 mb does that mean I really get 75 mb ?

Also does it use less space to post the copied link from Photobucket as an "IMG" URL link paste vs doing the same thing only copying the "direct" link ? 

Thanks again


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

No idea why you have 3x more uploads, but if you link from an external site using the [IMG]LinkHere[/IMG] code then it takes no space on the forum at all since the image is not uploaded to the forum. Using the Img tag will simply tell the forum where to redirect the viewer's browser to find the image.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks !


----------

